# Travel Destinations > Europe >  Leeds-One Of The Best Attractions In Europe

## henryivane

Leeds is the largest place center for business in UK. Water front is one of the top places in leeds where we can find best restaurants and Victoria Quarter is known for its evening time spend.

----------


## GFI

Well, I never ever visited but after saw your post I note this place in my future tour program. Thanks for sharing such a wonderful destination.

----------


## mathew999john

Europe is such a pretty place just like a dream come true for I think every tourist over their. I have been to Europe for many business seminars, So I have seen its natural beauty. If someone needd to visit Europe then he/she can visit http://www.tripntourpackages.com/ for cheap flight tickets, hotels or car rentals.

----------


## Marry

One of my friends is living there he told me about this place. I saw there albums where he enjoyed lots of with his friends. I wish to visit there once in life.

----------


## JamesJones

I want go there for my holiday. Europe is beautiful place, which great tradition and natural beauty. Do you have your fav country in Europe? For me it's Spain!

----------


## davidsmith36

Zagreb, Croatia :This is one of the best atrractive city in Europe .The city offers everything you need for an ideal city break with hotspots for local history and culture, beautiful architecture, and a thriving nightlife that's fast becoming a firm favourite with tourists.

----------

